# Show Collar Preferences



## HannahK

I am going to be showing my GSD at a UKC show in November and I'm trying to get everything together (first show). I was wondering what everyone's preferences are for show collars. The lady who I got my german shepherd from uses a collar like in the link. Also what do you use for leads? Links are appreciated!!

http://common1.csnimages.com/lf/1/h...dian-Gear-Medium-Gold-Snake-Chain-for-Dog.jpg


----------



## HannahK

Wow, nobody is willing to weigh in on this?


----------



## ken k

Max has the same collar for everyday use,


----------



## ShenzisMom

Sieger Show Collar

I have absolutely no experience showing-but keep seeing these around. What do you think?


----------



## 4TheDawgies

a sieger show collar would be different than a UKC or AKC type show collar. The one you linked to is the type most often used in the show ring. You will probably do well with that one. 

Are you working with a trainer to teach your dog and yourself how to properly handle and show your dog? UKC is very friendly and caters to the new show people. So have fun with it!


----------



## Andaka

I like that type of collar for showing. it looks very dressy. I also like a brass hook on my show lead.


----------



## HannahK

@4TheDawgies, yes I am working with a trainer. I am in an advanced obedience class with some people who breed GSD's. They used to show in AKC and have been giving me lessons for free after my advanced class. I also go to a confirmation class with my dog with some trainers that show in UKC. 

@Andaka, I ordered a silver one. I have never been a brass/gold person and always have prefered silver. The lead I ordered also has a silver clip on it  

I am very excited for the show (Nov 13)! Emma is getting groomed on Saturday afternoon and we leave for the show around 7am. Takes about 1/2hr-45min to get there. I am doing day of show entry. I have shown in UKC before (never my own dog). I showed a puppy(she has littermates) in the non-license class for the lady who I got my GSD from because she can't show 2 at the same time


----------



## BUBBAGSD

Hi Hannah

When we show our dogs we also have those collars but we mainly uses slip collars , nylon and leather. We also use 6 foot leather leads , we get from the wag

Leads - We design leads wear none can follow!

good luck


----------



## Xeph

I use a combination of chains...usually jewelers link (regular chokes, just finer). I don't like hex link because #1 they pull out hair, and #2, I often get pinched, or accidentally pinch my dog.

I use an 8' show lead I've got...buffalo hide, haven't found another like it. It's narrow, and thus easily to manipulate and not cumbersome, but still strong enough to hold my dogs.


----------



## Discoetheque

I have a thin, braided leather slip collar for UKC shows along with a 4' nylon 'comfort' lead. It's almost made of a thin rolled mesh-like material. I like to use that because it's so light that I can easily bunch the excess up into my hand without becoming uncomfortable. I like the collar because it's thin and tends to disappear in the ruff and also does not pinch or break off hair.










This is the type of show collar that I use for the SV show ring. As for the lead, I just have a narrow, black 6' leather lead...really basic


----------



## krisk

I usually use collars like the first one pictured. Although at this years Canadian National I picked up a few fur saver ones. As for leashes I have an 6, 8, 10 and 12 ft leads (the last three all come from Leather Leashes, Leather Collars, Choke Chains - Leather Leash Store ).

krisk


----------



## HannahK

Thanks for all your help everyone! I used the chain I showed and it worked great! She took First, Best Female, and Best of Breed at the show. I'm overall very happy with her and how she did for her first show


----------

